# Lyft Essential Deliveries?



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

What is it? Food?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> What is it? Food?


Condoms, viagra, hot pink lipstick #3... you know, the essentials one cannot live without.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Condoms, viagra, hot pink lipstick #3... you know, the essentials one cannot live without.


I see .


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

It looks like the food delivery gig companies are trying to expand what they deliver. DD does Walmart, Uber is starting up Uber Direct and now Lyft is getting on board with Essentials.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> I see .


I'm just poking fun at Lyft. :thumbup:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Drugs 👍


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Drugs &#128077;


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> hot pink lipstick #3...


You're joking, but I've actually done that. Had a Shipt order a few months ago for nail polish from Target. They didn't have the color that the customer asked for, so she had me lining up various shades of pink and sending pictures so that she could pick out the color that she wanted to substitute.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> What is it? Food?


From my experience with Lyft customers in general, I won't be too keen to accept these deliveries. Lyft pax in general are not the ones that tip. They are bottom of the barrel type of customers who care about saving $1-$2 when comparing fares agains Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It is all the short trips you would normally not do.


----------

